# Velodyne 1012x



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello all, I just got this sub for a steal of a price. It is completely redone by the techs at Velodyne so it is in great shape. The problem is it was made in 1994 and has not dedicated LFE input. It has speaker level and the line in and out. I am using this in my bedroom which has an older Sony receiver model DA-50ES which also has no dedicated sub out. It has a preout for a subwoofer. Left and right out. 
Can I hook this up with one subwoofer cable from the woofer pre out on the receiver to the line in on the sub? Do i need to use two cables from the left and right out on the receiver to the left and right in on the sub? Do I need to run two cables from the subs line out back to the receivers line in? I have it with just one sub cable from the receiver to the sub now and am getting sound from the sub. Just not sure it is the best way to do it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Use a single RCA cable, often labelled a subwoofer cable. Plug it into either the left or right subwoofer outputs of the receiver (they are both summed for subwoofer output) and the other end into the subwoofer line in. You are ready to go.

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/STRDA50ES.PDF

http://www.velodyne.com/pdf/va/va-810_1012_manual.pdf


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, that is the way I have it hooked up. In the manual it shows a drawing showing two cables from the receiver sub out to the sub in and two cables from the sub out to the main in. says the gain would be more that way.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, you get 6db voltage gain by having both hooked up. If the receiver has a low pass filter for the sub, you may wish to move the Velodyne crossover frequency control up as high as it will go and let the receiver do the filtering.


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

That's the thing with this sub. It has a fixed crossover (85). It has no way of turning it up down or on or off.


----------

